# HTC One X review: awesome camera, great performance...



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

This phone looks like it might be something a bit special:









> What Is It?
> A big, powerful phone, running Android 4.0.3 with version 4.0 of HTC’s familiar Sense user interface laid over the top. The One X’s 4.7″ display runs at 720×1280 resolution, while the Tegra 3 processor is there to power the experience, and does so extremely well. Plus HTC’s very happy with the results produced by its new 8-megapixel camera. And so are we..
> 
> The Best Part
> ...


 

Specs:
- *Screen*: 4.7″ 720×1280
- *Processor*: 1.5GHz quad-core Nvidia Tegra 3
- *Storage*: 32GB, no SD card support
- *Camera*: 8-MP rear camera with LED flash, 1.3MP front-facing camera
- *Connectivity*: HSPA/3G, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, DLNA, A-GPS, NFC
- *Ports*: microUSB (MHL compatible), 3.5mm headphones
- *Battery*: 1800mAh, non-removable


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice, very nice...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 2, 2012)

It looks like a phone


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

Battery life is said to be a tad disappointing though, but the display is "the best ever."



> The One X's display is, without a hint of hyperbole, the best I've ever seen on a phone. Full stop. Seriously, I'm struggling to find fault with it in any way: it's got a near-perfect 180 degree viewing angle and perhaps the most accurate color reproduction and color temperature available. At 720p, it falls well into "retina" territory where the individual pixels become invisible to the naked eye. It also lacks the infamous pentile subpixel arrangement commonly employed on high-resolution AMOLEDs like that found on the One S, and it runs circles around the Galaxy Nexus's 4.65-inch Super AMOLED for overall quality.


Best phone ever?


> And even without any modification whatsoever, the One X isn’t just one of the best Android phones I’ve ever used — it’s one of the best mobile devices I’ve ever used, period. Seriously, HTC has done something pretty special with the One line, and I’m encouraged that Peter Chou and company appear to be back on the right track.
> 
> Just give me a One X running something closer to stock Android 4.0, HTC, and I believe you’ve got the best smartphone ever made.


 
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/2/2919202/htc-one-x-review


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> It looks like a phone


Yes, that's right. And cars look like cars, but something tells me you just don't go out and buy the first one you see.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 2, 2012)

I really struggle to get excited about _a new phone OMG_.

I bet it's slightly faster with a slightly nicer screen and some slightly nicer interface design. Woop.

Put simply I can't see me trading in my desire for this unless it's free. Why would I bother?  I suppose my phone could break and I'd need a new one in which case I'd just get the newest samsung or HTC.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 2, 2012)

They're always _the best phone ever_.  Everytime the come out.  They're hardly going to say _not as good as the last one._


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I really struggle to get excited about _a new phone OMG_.
> 
> I bet it's slightly faster with a slightly nicer screen and some slightly nicer interface design. Woop.
> 
> Put simply I can't see me trading in my desire for this unless it's free. Why would I bother?


You're a bit like someone going into a restaurant after you've just eaten a full meal and complaining at all the diners talking about what meal they should order.

This is arguably the best phone ever released. That makes it worthy of discussion here because I dare say there's loads of posters considering an upgrade who would appreciate finding out more.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

Back on topic, Engadget are felling the love too: 


> There's absolutely no doubt that the One X is a masterpiece of an Android device: it obliterates pretty much all of its competitors by giving even the mighty Galaxy Nexus a run for its money. HTC's really crafted something special here, with a brilliant combination of branding, industrial design and user experience.
> 
> This handset looks and feels stunning, with top-notch materials and build quality, the most gorgeous display we've ever stared at on a phone, a fantastic camera that's fast and easy to use and a laundry list of every possible spec under the sun. Sense 4 is thin and light enough to enhance -- not detract from -- stock Ice Cream Sandwich. Pinch us, 'cause frankly, we're smitten.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/02/htc-one-x-review/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I really struggle to get excited about _a new phone OMG_.
> 
> I bet it's slightly faster with a slightly nicer screen and some slightly nicer interface design. Woop.
> 
> Put simply I can't see me trading in my desire for this unless it's free. Why would I bother?  I suppose my phone could break and I'd need a new one in which case I'd just get the newest samsung or HTC.



Difficult one to answer, but I suspect you'd be tempted if you trialled one for a couple of days. The Galaxy S2 is so much better than the Desire, but without using it it'd be difficult to encapsulate why.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> They're always _the best phone ever_. Everytime the come out. They're hardly going to say _not as good as the last one._


That's actually simply rubbish. There's loads of threads here about low price/mid price handsets that make no such claims.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 2, 2012)

Fair enough.  If I was about to go out and buy one I'd look it up and this would be useful.

The fact is though I can't get excited about it.  There's a point where the extra bells and whistles just don't make much difference imo.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 2, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Difficult one to answer, but I suspect you'd be tempted if you trialled one for a couple of days. The Galaxy S2 is so much better than the Desire, but without using it it'd be difficult to encapsulate why.


 
I use the internet, check my email, txt msg and make phone calls.  How can it be better at that?


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> The fact is though I can't get excited about it. There's a point where the extra bells and whistles just don't make much difference imo.


Upgrading to the Samsung S2 made a huge difference to me because suddenly I had a camera that was good and fast enough to use for publishing online.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 2, 2012)

A good camera certainly appeals.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I use the internet, check my email, txt msg and make phone calls. How can it be better at that?


Clearly your mind is made up and there is nothing out there for you at all, which is great news. Enjoy your Desire.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 2, 2012)

There are a couple of trends in high-end Android phones that are putting me off moving to them.

Firstly they're just too big, the screens are unnecessarily huge and they feel and look stupid when used as a phone.

Secondly, battery life, it just gets worse and worse as these phones get bigger and bigger. If you're going to make a phone that big and powerful, make it a bit thicker and stick a better battery in.

Apart from that it looks great.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 2, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Firstly they're just too big, the screens are unnecessarily huge and the phones feel and look stupid when used as a phone.


I thought that when I first got my sensation, but anything smaller feels like a toy now. The bigger screen makes using it so much nicer.



> Secondly, battery life, it just gets worse and worse as these phones get bigger and bigger. If you're going to make a phone that big and powerful, make it a bit thicker and stick a better battery in.


Yep. I don't get the obsession with thinness at all. Just a couple of mm would surely make a significant difference to the potential battery capacity.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 2, 2012)

It should be bloody great.  It's going to cost almost 500 quid


----------



## souljacker (Apr 2, 2012)

That HTC sense screen is looking a bit long in the tooth though. You'd think HTC would start using a slightly different theme for their marketing.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 2, 2012)

No removeable media or battery?

It's like they're taking the shit things from Apple as the cause of their popularity!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> It should be bloody great. It's going to cost almost 500 quid


Sounds about right. You're getting something several times more powerful that a laptop from just a couple of years ago!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> There are a couple of trends in high-end Android phones that are putting me off moving to them.
> 
> Firstly they're just too big, the screens are unnecessarily huge and they feel and look stupid when used as a phone.
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure about getting the S2 as the screen seemed so big, but once you get used to it, a regular screen just looks cramped and piddly. I only ever use the thing as a phone for about 5% of the time anyway.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 2, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sounds about right. You're getting something several times more powerful that a laptop from just a couple of years ago!


 
I'm totally struggling with the idea that my phone needs to be more powerful than my laptop.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I'm totally struggling with the idea that my phone needs to be more powerful than my laptop.


You seem to be totally struggling with the notion that people may have different needs to you.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 2, 2012)

editor said:


> You seem to be totally struggling with the notion that people may have different needs to you.


 
Go on then, tell me why anyone _needs_ a phone more powerful than my laptop.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I'm totally struggling with the idea that my phone needs to be more powerful than my laptop.


Just depends what you do with it I guess. I use mine as a tool at work (SPL meter, RTA, FFT analyser, white noise generator, inclinometer) as much as I use it as a phone. 

Plus web, calender, email, facebook, twitter, satnav/maps, mp3 player, VOIP, remote control for my WD TV live box, iPlayer, train timetables and ticket booking etc etc


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Go on then, tell me why anyone _needs_ a phone more powerful than my laptop.


It _replaces_ my laptop for a lot of stuff.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Go on then, tell me why anyone _needs_ a phone more powerful than my laptop.


Laptops don't have high res cameras and video recorders for starters so you can't take, edit and upload images on the go because most laptops aren't permanently connected to 3G. That's something I do a fair bit of as a journalist, so I need a pretty powerful phone.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 2, 2012)

It's great that you've got the tools to do you job in a tiny package. Really. That I think is a wonderful thing.

Most people I know just play angry birds in higher and higher resolutions or take shit photos of their drunk mates and post them on facebook.

I'm talking about diminishing returns here.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 2, 2012)

I might get one just to annoy fractionMan.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 2, 2012)

As you would expect, I agree with fractionMan. Plus I don't know what the hell Gizmodo were on about - I looked up some camera samples and they're not obviously any better than the iPhone 4. As for displays, the best I've ever seen was on the LG Optimus 4X, but it's already at saturation point as regards actual benefit to anyone. Ooh what does it look like at 90 degrees? Flat.


----------



## Chz (Apr 3, 2012)

Personally, it's the One S that has my attention. Smaller screen (G2 sized) than the X, but same camera and just as powerful. Also very thin, under 8mm.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 3, 2012)

Chz said:


> Personally, it's the One S that has my attention. Smaller screen (G2 sized) than the X, but same camera and *just as powerful*. Also very thin, under 8mm.


The One S has a dual core CPU, the One X is quad core. The X also has twice the memory.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 3, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> No removeable media or battery?


This sucks. I hope it's not a sign of the direction HTC are heading.


----------



## mack (Apr 3, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This sucks. I hope it's not a sign of the direction HTC are heading.


 
Aye.. big mistake IMO, the phone is a beast and that will drain the battery fairly quickly.


----------



## Chz (Apr 3, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> The One S has a dual core CPU, the One X is quad core. The X also has twice the memory.


The One X's four cores are *considerably* less powerful than the One S's two. (Most benchmarks peg the dual core and the quad core as _equal_) And the 2x memory is for storage only, not RAM. I have a music player already and I'm unlikely to accumulate 16GB of apps. With the smaller screen, the One S even has better battery life.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 3, 2012)

My Orange contract is up in June,Im very tempted


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 3, 2012)

Another battery sucking waste of time. Seriously, until they sort this issue out, they are all fundamentally flawed. Unless you don't use it for anything much more than making phone calls..


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 3, 2012)

The one S would be a more tempting choice if the screen had a higher resolution.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 4, 2012)

mack said:


> Aye.. big mistake IMO, the phone is a beast and that will drain the battery fairly quickly.


 
+1. Non-replaceable battery *or* bad battery life I could live with. Both, not so much.

I'd much rather have a 200g phone with a big, replaceable battery, but I guess I'm in the minority there.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

The £10 extra capacity battery for my S2 has made a huge difference and being able to carry a tiny spare around is a real boon, so I'm unlikely to be buying one of these sealed-in affairs.


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2012)

It does unfortunately look to be the trend that all the high-end phones will have sealed batteries by this time next year. MicroSD slots will probably get a bit rare, too.


----------



## mack (Apr 4, 2012)

Also, whats the deal with the micro sims? do you have to get in touch with your provider and get a new sim?


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been told it's possible to carve up a regular one to fit a micro sim slot. Personally, I wouldn't try it.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 4, 2012)

Chz said:


> And the 2x memory is for storage only, not RAM. I have a music player already and I'm unlikely to accumulate 16GB of apps.


Just as well, given that only 12Gb is available for user storage.


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2012)

Given that I'm still using a Desire, I'm unlikely to find that limiting. I've not even seen anyone at work fill up their 3GS 8GB phones once music is removed and there's a lot more interesting iOS apps. If you find 16GB small then you're going to find 32GB smallish and you'll need to go for something with an SD slot.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 4, 2012)

Chz said:


> If you find 16GB small then you're going to find 32GB smallish and you'll need to go for something with an SD slot.


My current phone has 512Mb, but it's not very smart, so wouldn't know what to do with more. My concern with the One S is whether 12Gb of available storage is sufficiently future proof. Assuming one were planning on sticking with the phone for at least a couple of years, 12Gb in a phone with no microSD slot feels a tad impecunious.

The benchmarking comparisons of the X & S are interesting, this lot have done a comprehensive comparison: http://www.slashgear.com/htc-one-x-vs-htc-one-s-benchmarking-war-03221385/

The CF-bench results are quite telling - the X significantly out performs the S in most native areas, but far less so in higher level processes (such as Java). Which would seem to suggest that at least some of the discrepancy is due to the OS and/or other infrastructure running on it not being optimised to best exploit a quad core architecture. Possibly this is an area that may be rectified by future firmware/OS updates.


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2012)

I doubt it. Phones just aren't used in a way (nor are they likely to in the near future) that will make a quad core solution compelling. The Tegra3 was designed specifically for the tablet market, with the provision to run at speeds and voltages that make it usable in a phone. The whole fifth core thing is just NV admitting that they can't get power draw low enough, so they're sacrificing die space (and thus, profits) for the low-powered extra core. It's a great marketing trick the way they've turned it around and made it seem like such an awesome idea. Meanwhile they wouldn't need it if they'd got to grips with the power draw on the main cores.

That's not to say Tegra3 is a bad solution for a top end phone - it's very powerful. Just that Krait is a bit more efficient and more than capable enough while still sipping power a bit better.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 4, 2012)

Since you only have one application in focus at a time, only games will feasibly make any use of more than two cores. Even with two cores, it's almost never anything but a separation of UI and background processing, which seemed fairly nicely handled on a single core to be honest.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 4, 2012)

I am not happy about a phone whose battery is non-removable, especially as it seems from the review to not be very long lasting.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

Plus you won't be able to laugh at powerless iPhone users as you simply slot in that cheap replacement battery.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't care about the SD card by the way, never removed mine from the Desire, but the non-removable battery is a killer - I did have two spares to carry about but I lost one. They turn useless after a while anyway.


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2012)

There exist clip-on batteries for the iPhone, and if they sell enough of these you'll see those too. Particularly for the X, since it drinks a bit more and is already a bit fatter. The S already has a bit better battery life and its slimness is a huge selling point, so people might not warm to a battery pack.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 4, 2012)

Chz said:


> its slimness is a huge selling point


Why though 

Would people really be that bothered by a couple of extra mm, never mind then factoring in the massive improvement in battery life you could get?


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Plus you won't be able to laugh at powerless iPhone users as you simply slot in that cheap replacement battery.


 
I've just ordered one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/TeckNet®-Dual-Port-Universal-Ericsson-Blackberry/dp/B000UH46YY problem solved.


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

If anyone is getting rid of a Galaxy S2 in order to get this new one, since I lost my S2 I'm interested in their old one. :/


----------



## mauvais (Apr 4, 2012)

Chz said:


> There exist clip-on batteries for the iPhone, and if they sell enough of these you'll see those too. Particularly for the X, since it drinks a bit more and is already a bit fatter. The S already has a bit better battery life and its slimness is a huge selling point, so people might not warm to a battery pack.


Clip-on battery packs are a stupid compromise for people too proud to admit it.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I've just ordered one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/TeckNet®-Dual-Port-Universal-Ericsson-Blackberry/dp/B000UH46YY problem solved.


If you want to turn your phone into a big fat lump, yes.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> If anyone is getting rid of a Galaxy S2 in order to get this new one, since I lost my S2 I'm interested in their old one. :/


I don't think many S2 users are going to be tempted by this handset, particularly with the S3 around the corner.

How the hell did you lose your phone, btw?


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 4, 2012)

editor said:


> If you want to turn your phone into a big fat lump, yes.


 
It takes up less space than carrying the equivalent of seven spare batteries around with you.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> It takes up less space than carrying the equivalent of seven spare batteries around with you.


LOL! Why on earth would I want to carry around _*7*_ batteries?!! What a bizarre argument.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 4, 2012)

editor said:


> LOL! Why on earth would I want to carry around _*7*_ batteries?!! What a bizarre argument.


 
Because it holds a charge that is the equivalent of _*7*_ batteries !!!

So while you're sobbing over the sound of your low battery warning, I'll be happily playing Angry Birds to my hearts content.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Because it holds a charge that is the equivalent of _*7*_ batteries !!!
> 
> So while you're sobbing over the sound of your low battery warning, I'll be happily playing Angry Birds to my hearts content.


 While you're lugging around a bulky  battery pack with (easily forgotten/lost) connectors and cable, I'll be able to simply swap over a super-slim 1900MaH £9 battery. No bulky box, no cables and no connector needed.

Enjoy carting that lot around with you.


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't think many S2 users are going to be tempted by this handset, particularly with the S3 around the corner.
> 
> How the hell did you lose your phone, btw?


 
Long story!


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 4, 2012)

editor said:


> While you're lugging around a bulky battery pack with (easily forgotten/lost) connectors and cable, I'll be able to simply swap over a super-slim 1900MaH £9 battery. No bulky box, no cables and no connector needed.
> 
> Enjoy carting that lot around with you.


It's as small, slim and light as the phone I'm carrying around that needs charging.

I don't know how I'll possibly manage.

Enjoy carrying the litter of kittens _*7*_ batteries around in your pocket(s)


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

This, ladies and gentlemen, is the Apple Reality Distortion Field in action.

Suddenly, in Drew's 'I've just bought an iPhone' world, it's actually _preferable_ to have a sealed phone where you can't just swap over cheap batteries, but instead you're actually better off lugging about a bulky £24 unit, plus a USB cable, plus matching connectors. 

And, no doubt, he'll insist that having a cable and box attached to your phone when you're making a call is even better too!

Meanwhile, in the real world, I've got an external charger and they're handy things (althoughI've forgotten the ruddy cable at least twice on my travels) but you've got to be a bit removed from reality to insist that carting all that lot around is as convenient  as popping a tiny battery in your pocket if you're out for a long day.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Enjoy carrying the litter of kittens _*7*_ batteries around in your pocket(s)


Just four batteries gives me a greater charge than your big box and wires, actually.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2012)

editor said:


> you've got to be a bit removed from reality to insist that carting all that lot around is as convenient as popping a tiny battery in your pocket if you're out for a long day.


Your mobile phone lasts all day! Gosh, remember when mobile phones barely lasted past breakfast? How did we cope?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Your mobile phone lasts all day! Gosh, remember when mobile phones barely lasted past breakfast? How did we cope?


Well, if all you want to do is take calls and send text messages an old mobile is fine. But if you want to take pictures, send email, view movies, stream radio, play back MP3s, browse the web, update social networks, use GPS etc etc etc.....


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Personally I'd rather the phone was thicker, heavier and didn't die after a few hours use.  Better performance in weak signal areas would also be a bonus.

Unfortunately I don't seem to be the target market for these new super phones.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Personally I'd rather the phone was thicker, heavier and didn't die after a few hours use. Better performance in weak signal areas would also be a bonus.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't seem to be the target market for these new super phones.


My phone lasts all day, even after heavy use. And if it does fade after a long day, then it's just a case of popping in the small battery.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2012)

It's a sad state of affairs when people are proud their phones last a whole day.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 4, 2012)

My phone lasts about a week between charges.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> It's a sad state of affairs when people are proud their phones last a whole day.


Not when it's doing what they used to need their laptops for. And, as I recall, they didn't last all day either.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah well wireless charging for the S3?


----------



## xes (Apr 4, 2012)

Was looking at upgrading to one of the new HTCs, but if they've got sealed batteries, I don't like the idea of that at all. Removing the battery is a quick fix if your phone fucks up, taking out this option doesn't make any sense to me.

What phones out there do the same job as the new HTCs, but have a removable battery? (will never have an iphone, hate them)


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

xes said:


> What phones out there do the same job as the new HTCs, but have a removable battery? (will never have an iphone, hate them)


Samsung S2. Removable battery and card.


----------



## xes (Apr 4, 2012)

Cheers, I'll have a looksie at it when I go for an upgrade


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

xes said:


> Cheers, I'll have a looksie at it when I go for an upgrade


The S3 is coming over the hill at a rate of knots too.


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Yeah well wireless charging for the S3?


 
This isn't really a bonus as far as I am concerned. If it ain't broke, etc. The S2 is a cracking phone as it is.


----------



## xes (Apr 4, 2012)

editor said:


> The S3 is coming over the hill at a rate of knots too.


it's all a bit scary. I've had a sony erricson phone since I've had mobile phones. This will be like landing on a new planet.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 4, 2012)

xes said:


> Was looking at upgrading to one of the new HTCs, but if they've got sealed batteries, I don't like the idea of that at all. Removing the battery is a quick fix if your phone fucks up, taking out this option doesn't make any sense to me.


I too have been coveting the latest HTCs for a while now, but the lack of microSD slot & un-removable battery does concern me somewhat.

The much hyped Galaxy S3 certainly has the potential to rival or better the HTCs, although the info presently on the web is little better than endlessly reiterated scuttlebutt. Ominously, at least one rumour mill I perused suggested that the S3 also has no microSD slot. If it's got a sealed battery as well I might end up procrastinating for a few more years.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

Although Drew has somehow managed to convince himself that it's actually better to lug around a separate battery unit with cable and connectors, being able to swap out a battery is quite a big deal because it's REALLY convenient.


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

xes said:


> it's all a bit scary. I've had a sony erricson phone since I've had mobile phones. This will be like landing on a new planet.


 
I went from Sony Ericsson to Galaxy S2 and it was a pretty smooth move to be honest. Before I lost it / I only really used to use the camera and a bit of interweb as well as the usual phone stuff.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 4, 2012)

Why don't these things have hydrogen fuel cells in that last a month, we're meant to be living in the future dammit.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 18, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I might get one just to annoy fractionMan.


Let it never be said I am not a man of my word...







Are you annoyed fractionMan?? _Are you??!!?!_

I only got it to annoy you. You'd damn well better be fuming.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 19, 2012)

You have a woman's hand my lord.


----------



## xes (Apr 19, 2012)

cut your fingernails ffs, you'll cut your bum if you need to scratch it in the night.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 19, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Let it never be said I am not a man of my word...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck me that's a fair old size or else you've got small hands.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 19, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Fuck me that's a fair old size or else you've got small hands.


A bit of both.


----------



## mack (Apr 19, 2012)

How long is the battery lasting? I've read a fair few reviews saying it's utter shit.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 19, 2012)

mack said:


> How long is the battery lasting? I've read a fair few reviews saying it's utter shit.


Seems ok. I think it depends a lot on how you use the phone, most of the reviews I read that criticised the battery were doing loads of surfing, game playing, videoing, etc. I imagine that'd hammer any smartphone. Mine spends most of the time in my pocket. Besides which, you can charge it with any old micro USB cable and anything with a USB port. Early days yet though, only time will tell.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 19, 2012)

The battery was rather poor, but HTC have issued an OTA update which, for me anyway, has solved the battery issues (as well as a few other minor bugs and faults). It should easily now last a full day with medium to heavy use.


----------



## xes (Apr 28, 2012)

got one of these yesterday, it says it wants to do an update, but if I'm not in roaming mode this might incur charges, how do I know if I'm in roaming mode? Also, how do i remove shortcuts from the main screen?

edit- just figured out the shortcut thing..


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 28, 2012)

xes said:


> got one of these yesterday, it says it wants to do an update, but if I'm not in roaming mode this might incur charges, how do I know if I'm in roaming mode? Also, how do i remove shortcuts from the main screen?
> 
> edit- figured out the shortcut thing..


Settings, mobile network settings and it's the top option.


----------



## xes (Apr 28, 2012)

it's ok, I'd missread the message anyway 

roaming turned off and staying off


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 28, 2012)

Due an upgrade fairly soon,vearing towards the One S more than the bigger X


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 28, 2012)

You may as well go for the X, for all the difference is worth.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 28, 2012)

xes said:


> it's ok, I'd missread the message anyway
> 
> roaming turned off and staying off


 
Isn't this only an issue if your in a different country?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if these wireless charging solutions will work through a layer a plastic? I've just invested in an aquapac case for mine and it's a bit of a faf having to take it out to charge it.


----------



## Chz (Apr 28, 2012)

Why not go for the S? It's cheaper, just as fast, more comfortable in the hand and has better battery life.

You do only get half the storage. That's about the only downside.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 29, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> You may as well go for the X, for all the difference is worth.


 Checked out both models,the S feels better in the hand tbh.


----------



## xes (Apr 29, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Isn't this only an issue if your in a different country?


yes, that's the bit I missread


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 29, 2012)

The HD screen on the X makes it worth the extra few quid a month.


----------



## slojo (Apr 29, 2012)

I got an S and I am very happy with it. I had to get a replacement though as the phone had started chipping at the top and bottom. HTC have agreed to replace any handsets affected. The battery life is pretty good. I don't mind about the lack of SD card slot as I have an ipod anyway plus you get free Deezer subscription with Orange panther contracts which is free to stream music over 3g!


----------



## articul8 (May 1, 2012)

I've just got one. The itvplayer app doesn't work on it - is there a suitable app to watch Corrie?


----------



## EastEnder (May 1, 2012)

I hope not.


----------



## xes (May 1, 2012)

Oh, side point. The camera isn't "awesome" at all. OK, the ability to be able to take 99 pics really quickly is good, so you can chose the best one. But out of that 99 or so pics, 1 or 2 will be any good, and the rest will be a load of blurry shite. Most dissapointed with it in that respect. My last 2 sony phones have had great cameras, this phone has a wanky camera.


----------



## Callum91 (May 2, 2012)

I'd have said the camera was one of the X's strong points, if anything. Shits all over the pics my old S2 snapped.


----------



## xes (May 3, 2012)

My last phone was a Satio, 12mp camera, and I could be shaking it vigerously and take a picture, and it'd take a perfectly clear shot, no motion blur or anything. This thing, if I'm not holding my hand perfectly still, the shots are far from clear.


----------



## slojo (May 3, 2012)

I've been quite impressed with the camera, although I am only a light user. It seems to have focusing issues at very close range though. It focuses but then unfocuses and goes blurry.


----------



## xes (May 3, 2012)

aah, maybe that's my problem, these were close range shots....


----------



## slojo (May 4, 2012)

Macro mode doesn't seem to make any huge difference. My replacement one s actually seems to be a bit better but I could be imagining that!


----------



## slojo (May 5, 2012)

my replacement one s seems to have the same chipping issue with the black finish. Pretty annoying.


----------



## mack (May 6, 2012)

Fuck it, couldn't resist getting a HOX after having a play with one in the store. Lovely screen, fast and very light. 

Now to root or not to root..that is the question.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 6, 2012)

My HTC Desire is out of contract in June. I have had a One X in my hand and it looks good but I am not happy with a non-removable battery as I plan with my next phone to carry a spare charged up one when out and about.

I may have to wait and see a Samsung SIII. The jury is out though.


----------



## Chz (May 7, 2012)

I was never that fussed with the battery thing. I always found one of the spare packs that connected via USB was more convenient than a slot-in battery anyhow. The best part about those is that they'll work with pretty much all non-iPhones these days.


----------



## Pingu (May 7, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> My HTC Desire is out of contract in June. I have had a One X in my hand and it looks good but I am not happy with a non-removable battery as I plan with my next phone to carry a spare charged up one when out and about.
> 
> I may have to wait and see a Samsung SIII. The jury is out though.


 
tbh this sums up me too.

i dont like the thought of not being able to swap batteries if the need arises


----------



## EastEnder (May 7, 2012)

Pingu said:


> tbh this sums up me too.
> 
> i dont like the thought of not being able to swap batteries if the need arises


I am still undecided on the implications. The One X can be charged up by any old micro USB cable, so it's not like you're reliant on a proprietary charger. Range anxiety is always a concern, although in practice I've rarely carried a spare battery with me with any other phone. I've got a universal battery pack jobby that I take to festivals, which does my phone, iPod, rechargeable speakers, etc. So overall, not sure how much of a real problem it is, as opposed to just wanting to know that one could change the battery, even if one seldom does.

Furthermore, the practice of non-replaceable batteries in modern smartphones looks it's on the increase. In order to cram more gubbins into svelte cases, I'm guessing that replaceable battery case formats will become increasingly scarce.

Still, I've only had a One X for a few weeks, ask me again in 6 months whether it proved to be a big issue or not!


----------



## mack (May 8, 2012)

Rooted my Hox now - pretty easy if you've ever rooted anything else.. followed these instructions http://onexroot.com/one-x-root/how-to-root-one-x/


----------



## Callum91 (May 15, 2012)

Just been updated to firmware version 1.29 (unlocked handset). Not too sure what's been fixed but things seem to have been sped up somewhat and the SMS notification issues have been fixed.


----------



## xes (Jun 3, 2012)

keep getting an error code 0x80010108 when I try to lload pictures onto the lap top. Nothing shows in the files, what's gone wrong?


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jul 8, 2012)

Does this seem like a good deal? It was the best deal I could find for this phone on a comparison site and seems quite good. I have not had a private phone for a long time so no contract, been using the work BB for private calls but they are getting a bit fussy about that now.







Most internet reviews seem to be scoring the One X over the Samsung S3, only just but this seems to tip the balance and I cannot get a S3 deal near this price anyway.


----------



## Chz (Jul 8, 2012)

The power users prefer the S3 because it has an SD card slot and a removable battery. If that's irrelevant to you, they're roughly equivalent to each other. 

Deal looks good to me, with the caveat that I've had a lot of trouble with Voda's 3G in the last year or so and I've now jumped ship. For comparison, I'm paying £21 for 100 minutes and 750MB data on T-Mobile and that's with a One S; which is a slightly cheaper phone.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2012)

Upgraded to a One X 3 weeks ago and am very happy with it,haven't encountered any probs what so ever,compared it to my mate's Samsung 3,very little in it tbh,the One X just  feels a bit more solid really.No issues with the battery either.


----------

